# Fatties - Sausage to stuffing ratio?



## yesbabaem (Apr 23, 2011)

Folks,

I am going to smoke some fatties next Saturday at my Meatfest event.

Since I've never made one I have a few questions and yes I have been mining the forum for ideas.

Question #1 What is the best ratio of outer meat to stuffing?

I've seen some blow out photos and would like to avoid them.

I want to so both breakfast fatties and then a italian / pizza fatty for lunch time nibbling.

I'll be using my own sausage which tends to be lean around 80/20. I'll do the bacon wrap so I don't think I'll dry out.

Question #2

For a breakfast fatty eggs in or on the side?

I'm thinking of sliced raw potatoes, onions, peppers (most likely chipotles I make while smoking the briskets) and a little salsa.

Question #3

Is the major cause of blowouts just over stuffing or like dumplings is it too much internal moisture?

I'll supply pictures next week. Thanks in advance for your suggestions


----------



## fife (Apr 23, 2011)

Love the fatty


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey man, good luck on your first of what I'm sure will be many fatties to come.  All of your ingredients sound like good combinations of flavors.  I think you should be fine with your 80/20 sausage especially with a bacon wrap.

Answer 1:

No great answer here.  As you lay out the sausage you'll be able to tell if it's too much to wrap.  Also, whatever you're putting in them, try to make it small in size.  For example, I did an apple and pancake fatty, but I had to tear up the pancakes to get it to roll. 

Answer 2:

You can put scrambled eggs or hard boiled eggs in them. 

Answer 3:

I would say it's volume and not moisture.  The sausage will let the moisture cook out unlike a dumpling that seals up tight.

Here's a couple links of some I've done, hopefully they'll give you some info on blowouts and how much filling to use.  

I'll start with my favorite fatty ever.  A scrambled egg with chorizo sausage filling.  This one has a good step-by-step tutorial on rolling a fatty

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...fatty-throwdown-entry-3-with-rolling-tutorial

Here's an apple pancake one that had a blowout that I saved

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/75654/the-dude-abide-s-fatty-throwdown-entry-1

A hot sausage one with a good bacon weave tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/75655/the-dude-abides-fatty-throwdown-entry-2

This link has both an italian style and a ham, egg and cheese

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/74952/2-fatties-w-qview

Here's a pizza version and another egg

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/97486/a-couple-of-fatties-and-some-spam-appetizers

DON'T FORGET THE QVIEW!


----------



## ellymae (Apr 23, 2011)

For the Breakfast Fatty I would pre-cook the potatos and onion, nothing like biting into an uncooked potato... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The first one I made I rolled up jelly-roll style and it worked OK, but I rolled everything - the sausage and the bacon so the inside bacon was really wiggly...







Since then I have learned to roll the fatty THEN enrobe it in bacony goodness.

First few I did I used 1 pound of sausage, then I moved to 2 pounds, the ones I did last weekend I used 1.5 - seems like a good amount, expecially when using a one gallon bag to form it up.

A few points - not all fatties need to be stuffed nor need to be wrapped in bacon - they are delicious, but there is something wonderful about a naked fatty. Simple and tasty - so throw one of those on too.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome yesbabaem,

You don't need me on this one.

The first two helpers that got to you are a lot better on fatties than I.

They'll help you make some Happy Chester County people!

Bear (Born & raised in Bucks County)


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2011)

The ratio for fatties is 1 lb sausage into a 1 gallon zip lock baggie, roll it out evenly with a rolling pin. Stuff what you want in there & make sure you wrap it in saran wrap & twist the ends so it really seals up good. You have to take the fattie in the saran wrap & spin it until the wrap tightens up around the fattie. Then refrigerate it for an hour or so & it will seal up tight.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> The ratio for fatties is 1 lb sausage into a 1 gallon zip lock baggie, roll it out evenly with a rolling pin. Stuff what you want in there & make sure you wrap it in saran wrap & twist the ends so it really seals up good. You have to take the fattie in the saran wrap & spin it until the wrap tightens up around the fattie. Then refrigerate it for an hour or so & it will seal up tight.


Al knows Fatties!


----------



## yesbabaem (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks!

Yes I will provide Qview after the event.

Picked up an extra 4 # of bacon only to find 4 # in the freezer.

Guess I'll rotate the stock and make more fatties.

We are making over 100 # of various sausages so I plan breakfast and Italian (hot and sweet) based fatties

Yesbabem

Duk Hye es?

Yes Hye em!

data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAHAAAAA4CAIAAACqiesdAAABEklEQVR4nO3VUUrDQBSF4T/TNBp1FSKi4Iu4GZdhKbgKBW3aNKlCcU0+uBKLoMO4iQMzhAMf//PlvFwiwYTIfsHEeFAPWjYP6kHLRqxMKf8FE5P/gonJf8HE+CnJn1LuCybGg3rQsnlQD1o2IqbE1+mlCbFo702IC5bnLF1VOaM7oXNVpebDhIAXUwrVswkBK1OaMZgQR+xNiIa9CUE1mhKz3pQCvQlR05sQczYmBLya1HxjSm21OA4PrqpcV3dX4dZVlc+nRxPie3VjQqSOtHZlJY2knSsrv++mxOGtNiF+xvawa11VSX0Tt42rKqkPJkTakgZXVtJgSsTBlIhDMCEP6kHL5kE9aNn4G00p/wUT8w+YzCSnXfwZwwAAAABJRU5ErkJggg==


----------



## rima (Mar 25, 2012)

yesbabam tun hayes??????


----------



## rima (Mar 25, 2012)

its ok badaskhane kidsa

.:))))))


----------

